# never ever Stellnetze



## 12meter60caster (21. Oktober 2005)

aaaaaarrrrggh...... 

Dank der semiprofessionellen, finanziell überhaupt nicht darauf angewiesenen, Brandungsangler-feindlichen Hobbyfischer, kann ich es mir schenken, einen Beitrag in "Fangmeldungen" zu erstellen. |gr:

Trotz verhältnismäßig guter Wetterbedingungen hatten nicht einmal Krabben die Chance, mir die Würmer vom Haken zu knabbern... Woran es lag? Definitiv nicht an mir oder den Würmern!
Eher an den 3 (!), in Worten DREI, Reihen Stellnetzen, die von o.g. Gattung direkt vor meiner Nase aufgestellt wurden. Selbst flehendes Zurufen, mir doch wenigstens die beiden sich überschneidenden Lücken der äußeren Netzreihen zu lassen, kommentierte der im roten Friesennerz Gekleidete mit einem freundlichen Winken, um dann in Wurfweite, direkt unter Land, mit einer dritten Reihe mir auch noch diese Fangchance zu nehmen... 
Jeglicher Zuversicht, Motivation und Freude beraubt, habe ich dann die verbliebenen Wattis in die Freiheit entlassen und bin mit gensenktem Kopf und hängenden Schultern, den einen oder anderen Stein tretend, nach Hause geschlendert.

Tatort: Noer/Eckernförder Bucht

Ich bin es deutlich Leid! Bei einer Reihe, verhältnismäßig weit draußen gesetzt, habe ich ja noch gut gefangen, aber was soll bei dreien noch großartig durchkommen?

Deshalb hier meine Frage an eventuelle Leidensgenossen:
*
Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich, wo die Stellnetzfischerei noch verhalten betrieben wird?*

Gerne in erreichbaren Entfernungen...nach Fehmarn wollte ich nicht ganz verreisen.
In der nächsten Woche kommt mein Schwiegervater aus Niedersachsen zu Besuch...wenn ich ihn nach Noer ausführe, dann nehme ich ihm jegliche Lust, wieder zum Fischen nach S-H zu kommen...

Mit Dank für´s Zuhören
ich


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Moin Moin ,
ich lasse mich gerne korigieren , aber müssen die nicht 300 m vom Land aus weg bleiben mit den Netzten ? Wenn die in Deiner Wurfweite stehen , dann dürften sie diese 300 m unterschreiten . Wíe sieht es mit Süßwassereinläufen in der Nähe aus , da gibt es doch wegen der Mefo´s auch Bestimmungen . Würde beim nächsten mal die Wapo anrufen , wenn Dir sowas nochmal passiert . Hab die Nr. immer dabei für den Fall der Fälle :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## detlefb (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> ich lasse mich gerne korigieren , aber müssen die nicht 300 m vom Land aus weg bleiben mit den Netzten ?
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Waren es nicht sogar nur 200m????

Edit.......................... Laut §16 der KÜFO sind es 200m !!!!!!!! Edit.........................


----------



## 12meter60caster (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

...was mein Problem mit einem fischbaren Strand aber noch nicht wirklich löst...


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Wenn der Wind paßt, empfehle ich Heidkate oder Hohenfelde.
Habe da noch nie Netze gesehen.


----------



## dorschman (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

war am 04.10.05 in Hohenfelde.
stellnetze bis der arzt kommt jedoch in angemessener
entfernung zum ufer. rechts bis zum grossen stein
wir haben am trotzdem sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*



			
				12meter60caster schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaarrrrggh......
> 
> Dank der semiprofessionellen, finanziell überhaupt nicht darauf angewiesenen, Brandungsangler-feindlichen Hobbyfischer, kann ich es mir schenken, einen Beitrag in "Fangmeldungen" zu erstellen. |gr:..................................................


 
Gibts es echt Hobbyfischer die aus Lust und Laune Stellnetzte aufstellen????:c :c :c 
Was soll da denn noch Hobby sein, frag ich mich macht das spaß oder wie!!!!!!!!

Ist ja fast so wie bei uns wo es Leude gibt die mit Patranoster auf Brassen und co und sogar auf Zander angeln öh ich mein fischen.:c :c :c


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Moin!

Also wenn Du Dich an der Küstenlinie Eckernförde, kl. Waabs, Waab, Damp entlangarbeitest solltest Du eine passende "Lücke" im Netzwald finden


----------



## Hov-Micha (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Moin...
also bei mir am Baggerloch stehen keine Netze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
Aber mal im Ernst, wer hat das noch nicht erlebt? Als ich vor 4 Wochen auf der Insel war, das gleiche Bild: 3 Reihen Netze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , da kriegste echt Agros!
Hab an einem Abend neben Udo"Raps"Schröter gefischt. Der meinte die müssen den Sommer aufholen. Gefangen haben wir dann auch nicht so dolle...im Vergleich zu anderen Zeiten! Auf der anderen Seite, wenn die Netze kurz gestellt werden steht der Fisch doch auch kurz oder |kopfkrat ?
Denke das es kaum einen Küstenabschnitt gibt wo´s keine Netze gibt!
Aber was ist schlimmer: Stellnetze oder die Schlepper?

In der Hoffnung das die Netze vom Salz zerfressen werden
TL Micha


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

In Anlehnung an das Thema: kann mal jemand einem Binnenländer erklären, was es mit diesen Netzen auf sich hat.
Habe bei meinem letzten Fehmarn-Urlaub immer nur diese Bojen gesehen, mal eine einzelne, mal eine Reihe, mal ein ganzes Gebiet im Viereck. Habe dann immer einen riesen Bogen darum gemacht. Allerdings habe ich viele gesehen, die einfach zwischen den Bojen durchgefahren sind. Geht das?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

bezüglich stellnetzfreie Zone in der Eckernförder Bucht:
dafür git's doch das Sperr / Warngebiet direkt in Ecktown.
Da kann (und darf) man von Land in Bereiche werfen, wo nie ein Stellnetz hinkommt.....
;-)


----------



## arno (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Moin.
Wenn das stimmt, mit 300 Meter von der Küste Abstand für Stellnetze, dann rufe ich das nächste Mal sofort die Küstenwache.
Dies Jahr im Sommer bei Neustadt, war das ja schon ne richtige Plage.
Da standen die dicht an dicht , kein Wunder das man dort immer weniger fängt.
Zum Glück waren die Dorsche weit draussen.
Da muss ganz schnell eine Regelung her.
Maschengröße, Netzgröße, Abstand der Netze.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

ich denke da gibt es schon genug Regelungen u.a. *200m* .... da muß sich nur dran gehalten werden !!! #q

klar kannst du in dem Bojengebiet ruhig rüberfahren ...
nur das Ablassen jeglichen Hakengedöns ist mit erhöhter Hängergefahr verbunden ... :m


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

... in Noer ist es mit den Netzen seit einiger Zeit ganz besonders schlimm. Besonders die ganze Südseite der E-Bucht :v

Einige Strände an der offenen See haben keine Netze, so dass man dort etwas gelassener fischen kann. 

Das ärgerliche ist oft auch, dass einem die Netze erst abends nach Angelbeginn vorgesetzt werden. Dann ärgert man sich erst recht. Mit Glück kannst du in Waabs oder Langholz ohne Netze fischen |kopfkrat.

Anbei mal ein Bild mit den roten Netzfahnen in der E-Bucht :r:


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

... hier noch die Telefonnummern der Wapo. 

Bei Verdacht ruhig mal anrufen. Diese Gauner müssen mal merken, dass sie nicht machen können, was sie wollen :r!

 Bereich Flensburg           
Tel. 0461-484 6310 

Bereich Kiel 
Tel. 0431-160 1610 

Bereich Ostholstein 
Tel. 04362-506 480 

Bereich Travemünde 
Tel. 04502-862 83


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: never ever Stellnetze*

Moin,
als Merblatt empfehle ich auch:

http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/PDF/Merkblatt_Netze_neu.doc


----------

